# Supporto legale padre separato



## Masanijey (14 Maggio 2022)

Salve a tutti,
apro questa discussione perché quasi arrivato alla disperazione e per capire se qualcuno di voi si è trovato nella mia stessa situazione. 

Cerco di riassumere il più possibile il racconto.

Mi sono separato dalla mia compagna, con la quale quale non ero sposato, circa 2 anni e mezzo fa, dopo 16 anni di convivenza e 3 figli.
Dopo aver sostenuto a lungo economicamente il mio nucleo, ho lasciato casa senza portare via nemmeno un cucchiaino, se non appunto i miei vestiti e cianfrusaglie personali.

I primi mesi dopo la separazione sono dovuto tornare da mia mamma e nonostante da subito abbia contribuito economicamente al mantenimento dei ragazzi la mia ex mi ha trascinato da un avvocato.
La separazione è stata piuttosto traumatica perché subita nelle decisioni e anche perché sono stato subito "sostituito" da una persona di famiglia, con la quale peraltro lei ha avuto un figlio a distanza di un anno. Oltre al dolore legato alla separazione mi sono trovato ad affrontare la chiamata dell'avvocato, che ha comportato un costo non indifferente in un momento in cui mi trovavo a dover partire da zero.

Con l'aiuto di mia madre ho comprato una casa e firmato un accordo congiunto che è stato depositato in tribunale.

Con un po' di fatica sono andato avanti gestendomi economicamente, fino a quando alcune condizioni sono cambiate.
A settembre 2021 mio figlio grande (ora 16 anni) si è trasferito da me e a quel punto in accordo con la mamma ho detratto dal mio mantenimento un terzo. Sempre in accordo con la mamma avrei dovuto percepire gli assegni familiari Inps per la quota spettante al figlio collocato da me.

Per quieto vivere non ho da subito chiesto alla mamma un suo contributo al mantenimento diretto.

La situazione economica è però diventata non più gestibile quando a Marzo, a causa dell'introduzione dell'assegno unico Inps, il mio stipendio ha risentito dell'abolizione di alcune agevolazioni che fino a quel momento avevo, comportando un deterioramento di circa 200 euro.
Fino a marzo non avevo percepito dalla mamma, nè assegni familiari Inps, né un mantenimento diretto per il ragazzo che si trova da me, nemmeno simbolico.

A fine Aprile comunico alla mia ex che anche il mio stipendio è calato e che non ero più in grado di sostenere le stesse condizioni, e decido mio malgrado di tagliare 100 euro dal mantenimento che stavo versando per gli altri 2.

A distanza di 5 ore dal mio bonifico ridotto di quei maledetti 100 euro, ho ricevuto subito un'intimazione via mail in cui lei coinvolgeva nuovamente un avvocato.
Da lì è seguito uno scambio di mail in cui io rivendico tutti gli arretrati di assegni familiari e contributo da parte della mamma, che ovviamente rigetta il tutto e anzi rilancia con le pretese.
Non credo occorra specificare che lei non lavora e non paga l'avvocato (gratuito patrocinio).

Non potendo ora nemmeno lontanamente pensare di assumere un altro avvocato, mi trovo in sostanza in una posizione senza via d'uscita.

Volevo capire se qualcuno ha competenze per guidarmi nel migliore dei modi, oppure se conosca un modo per avere assistenza legale tramite associazioni o quote pro bono.

Mi scuso per il pippone e spero di descritto bene la situazione.


----------



## Milo (14 Maggio 2022)

Non posso aiutarti purtroppo ma mi raccomando non farti prendere dallo sconforto e fare azioni futili che comporteranno altri problemi futuri.

Tieni duro e spero che qualcuno ti dia la giusta strada


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Maggio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Salve a tutti,
> apro questa discussione perché quasi arrivato alla disperazione e per capire se qualcuno di voi si è trovato nella mia stessa situazione.
> 
> Cerco di riassumere il più possibile il racconto.
> ...


Non so se sia precisamente il loro campo, ma anche qui nel forum c'è gente che ne sa molto più di noi, sapranno darti certamente qualche buon consiglio. Nel mio piccolo ti abbraccio forte, anche se ciò non cambierà la situazione, ma se senti il bisogno di sfogarti e scrivere la mia porta é aperta, mi spiace solo non poter fare di più.


----------



## Ecthelion (14 Maggio 2022)

Ho visto sul web che esistono diverse associazioni padri separati, che forniscono assistenza legale. Purtroppo la maggior parte di queste richiedono da subito l'iscrizione e il pagamento di una quota associativa per accedere ai servizi. Poiché però una telefonata o una email non costa nulla, il mio consiglio è di contattarne due o tre, segnalare la tua situazione, così come hai fatto con noi sul forum, e sentire cosa ti rispondono.
Può essere anche che tu possa ricevere, se non una prima consulenza gratuita, almeno una indicazione su cosa fare e cosa non fare nell'immediato.
Ripeto, occorre scremare tra queste associazioni a mio parere e cercare di capire, con l'istinto, quali sono seriamente intenzionate ad aiutare i propri iscritti, con che modalità e che tempi, e quali -immagino ve ne siano- cerchino solamente di aumentare il numero dei propri associati e percepirne le quote.
Purtroppo non ho esperienze personali, e se fosse mio il caso, cercherei di fare così come provo a suggerirti.
Capisco la tua situazione e non è facile, né economicamente né psicologicamente.
In bocca al lupo, amico.


----------



## mil77 (14 Maggio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Salve a tutti,
> apro questa discussione perché quasi arrivato alla disperazione e per capire se qualcuno di voi si è trovato nella mia stessa situazione.
> 
> Cerco di riassumere il più possibile il racconto.
> ...


La cosa sicura è che anche se non x figli conviventi hai diritto al 50% del nuovo assegno INPS purché provi il mantenimento. Secondo me puoi anche richiedere gli arretrati x l'assegno famigliare del figlio convivente. L'unica cosa che hai sbagliato è ridurre volontariamente l'assegno di mantenimento perché se c'è un accordo giudiziale devi rispettarlo o adire il giudice x modificarlo


----------



## Masanijey (14 Maggio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> La cosa sicura è che anche se non x figli conviventi hai diritto al 50% del nuovo assegno INPS purché provi il mantenimento. Secondo me puoi anche richiedere gli arretrati x l'assegno famigliare del figlio convivente. L'unica cosa che hai sbagliato è ridurre volontariamente l'assegno di mantenimento perché se c'è un accordo giudiziale devi rispettarlo o adire il giudice x modificarlo



Ero cosciente del fatto che l'accordo giudiziale andasse rettificato dal giudice stesso, ma il punto è sempre lo stesso, e cioè che occorre un legale per farlo.
Ti faccio una domanda: mi sai dire qualcosa circa l'assegno di mantenimento invece?
É corretto che la mamma non abbia alcun onere a tal riguardo per il figlio che si trova da me?


----------



## mil77 (14 Maggio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Ero cosciente del fatto che l'accordo giudiziale andasse rettificato dal giudice stesso, ma il punto è sempre lo stesso, e cioè che occorre un legale per farlo.
> Ti faccio una domanda: mi sai dire qualcosa circa l'assegno di mantenimento invece?
> É corretto che la mamma non abbia alcun onere a tal riguardo per il figlio che si trova da me?


No che non è corretto, soprattutto poi se percepisce anche gli assegni familiari x lui. Il problema è sempre lo stesso...o adempie spontaneamente o si trova un accordo o bisogna fare un giudizio. Invece con il nuovo assegno ne hai diritto anche x i figli non conviventi. Chiedili il suo isee fai il tuo isee e poi puoi richiederlo al 50% senza che lei possa fare nulla.


----------



## __king george__ (14 Maggio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Salve a tutti,
> apro questa discussione perché quasi arrivato alla disperazione e per capire se qualcuno di voi si è trovato nella mia stessa situazione.
> 
> Cerco di riassumere il più possibile il racconto.
> ...


è proprio accanita...

non saprei darti consigli soprattutto per non darne sbagliati...comunque come hanno detto sopra cercando su internet tra le varie associazioni qualcosa dovresti trovare di utile

ti sono virtualmente vicino per quanto possa servire!


----------



## Masanijey (14 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> è proprio accanita...
> 
> non saprei darti consigli soprattutto per non darne sbagliati...comunque come hanno detto sopra cercando su internet tra le varie associazioni qualcosa dovresti trovare di utile
> 
> ti sono virtualmente vicino per quanto possa servire!



Praticamente dopo una vita trascorsa assieme ho riscoperto un'altra persona.

Ringrazio comunque tutti per il sostegno, è importante anche quello.


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Maggio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Praticamente dopo una vita trascorsa assieme ho riscoperto un'altra persona.
> 
> *Ringrazio comunque tutti per il sostegno, è importante anche quello.*


Si può non essere d'accordo su tanti argomenti, ma siamo sempre esseri umani, non sei solo


----------



## Tsitsipas (14 Maggio 2022)

So che non te ne farai nulla ma ti mando un fortissimo abbraccio


----------



## sampapot (15 Maggio 2022)

mi spiace...situazione un pò ingarbugliata. Gli assegni familiari ora non vengono più pagati dal datore di lavoro, ma direttamente dall'inps (assegno unico). Se la tua ex non lavora, dubito che tu possa ottenere un euro da lei. Concordo sul fatto che hai sbagliato a modificare unilateralmente l'importo del mantenimento dei figli. Ora che hai un figlio convivente, prova ad andare in un CAF (cgil, cisl, uil...scegli tu) perché potresti aver diritto all'assegno unico per quel figlio fino al 21° anno di età, però fai presto, perché se fai domanda oltre il 30/6 perdi le mensilità di marzo, aprile, maggio e giugno...se la fai prima invece è retroattivo per i mesi sopra menzionati....non è elevatissimo, ma intanto è qualcosa.
Sempre al CAF puoi chiedere se ci sono altri aiuti economici previsti dall''INPS.....fatti fare l'ISEE, potrebbe servirti. Se poi vorrai ricontrattare l'importo del mantenimento, ti servirà un avvocato, o seguendo i consigli che ti hanno dato sopra o cercandone uno "pro bono"....in bocca al lupo


----------

